# Zu verkaufende Domains bewerten...



## RedZack (17. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen )
Ich habe zwei überflüssige Domains die ich demnächst bei sedo.de & Co. zum Verkauf anbieten möchte. Aber was kann man verlangen? Ich weiss das Sedo den Wert von Domains schätzt, aber das kostet mir zu viel *grinz* vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Es geht dabei um folgende Domains: activiti.de & e-constructor.de

Danke schonmal,

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## nils11 (18. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, schwer zu schätzen. vesteigere sie doch.

sonst würde ich sagen, dass du je domain etwa 50-100 € verlangen könntest. aber so richtig gut kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus.


----------



## Moartel (18. April 2002)

activiti.de wird nicht viel wert sein, es sein denn ein Interessent hat eine besondere Verwendung dafür.

e-constructor.de könnte meiner Meinung nach ein wenig mehr Wert sein, was man aber genau verlangen kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## King Euro (4. März 2005)

Mal eine Frage: (dafür ist tutorials ja schließlch da) 

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit sedo?

bei den Preisen steht zb:
"10% des erzielten Preises [ mind. 50 Euro ]"

heißt das, dass ich sobald die domain verkauft ist min. 50€ zahlen muss?  

Ansonsten würde ich sie bei Ebay versteigern oder so.
Oder könnt ihr mir vieleicht auch was ganz anderes empfehlen?

danke!


----------



## trup4kin (15. März 2005)

Kann ich auch nicht sagen... aber ich denke eBay is das richtige dafür... da hab ich schon oft Domains gesehen die richtig abgesahnt haben ;-)


----------



## Flame (15. März 2005)

Ja, so wie es bei sedo da steht.
10% aber min. 50 Euro.

Bei 10.000 Euro wären das 1000 Euro für Sedo.
Bei 100 Euro wären 10 % > 10 Euro. 10 Euro ist zuwenig, also min. 50 Euro.
Sprich aus 10 % können bei gering erzielten Preisen mal 50% werden.
Demnach solltest Du die 50 Euro für Sedo immer mit einkalkulieren. 

Gruß FLAmE


----------



## King Euro (22. März 2005)

ok, danke für die genaue Erklärung


----------

